# How Do I Get Rid of the Barium?



## 15912 (Jun 12, 2005)

Today I had an abdominal CT scan with barium and contrast dye to see if there are any structural abnormalites in my GI tract. I'm concerned about the barium constipating me further than I already am. Has anyone had any experience with barium? I'm IBS-C and the last thing I need is to have this stuff turn into cement.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'd suggest that you drink lots of water. Maybe if you dont go try some milk of magnesia. I had an abdominal ct scan and was more bothered by lots of gas afterwards than by getting/being C. When you do go don't be alarmed if your stools are white for a few days as the barium leaves your body.


----------



## 15912 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nancy, sorry it's taken me so long to respond. Our interent service was down.Thanks for your advice. By the way, the CT scan showed a true dx, that of large ovarian tumors. I'm scheduled for surgery tomorrow. Guess I don't have IBS after all but considering what I may be dealing with, IBS may have been preferrable.


----------

